# Otis iwck nsn:1005-01-562-7393



## ouija (Oct 11, 2011)

Found this on Craigslist awesome price for a military issue cleaning kit. Great deal for anyone over in the mobile area.

http://mobile.craigslist.org/spo/2641359174.html


----------

